# Trailered a 330 Express Grady 700 miles



## fishsticker

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Just picked up the new boat yesterday in West Palm Beach and made it back to Mobile, Al today after nearly 700 miles of trailering it behind our F-350. No issues towing the boat just in dealing with some DOT guys at the first weigh station 30 miles into the trip yeaterday in Florida. Guy dept me over an hour and a half telling me I had to have a CDL beacuse of the 28400 lb Gross vehicle wwight rating of the boat trailer and truck. Finally after going round and round he asked me who was paying me to drive the boat back to mobile and I told him "No one its my boat", he replied "Oh, then none of this apples to you have a good day". I had a oversize permit and flags, signs, and everything to make trip legal but je assumed I was a commercial carrier for some reason.

It sure was a sight seeing that beam of 11'7" and 14 ft tall boat heading down the interstate behind me. 

Anyway we made it back with no issues and can't wait to get on the water and check out how the new boat fishes.

I'll post a pic of the boat on the trailer behind the truck this weekend.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Realtor

are your knuckles still white? I hate to take my little 25 Ft advance on a drag to the gas station. I'll bet your glad that over. Post a few pictures of the boat.


----------



## Worn Out

Up hill all the way... Sounds like a fine ride! Congratulations!


----------



## Private Pilot

Congrats on the new purchase and the safe ride back! Would love to see some pics:letsdrink


----------



## whome

Let's See some pictures of that boat! Sounds like you got a fine one!! :letsdrink


----------



## Catfish Hunter

Congrats on the new boat. Next time you buy a boat you really should post the pics to go with the crazy story of the drive. I cant wait to see the boat.


----------



## Chet88

Grady Whites are worth every penny! I am jealous! That is one fine rig. The Express boats have a great ride and sexy lines. I am about to purchase a Grady 282 Sailfish near Daytona and drag it back to Destin. How did you get the permit and deal with the DOT? My beam will only be 9'7".


----------



## aquabubba

Sounds like a great boat and a hell of a haul.


----------



## mackdaddy06

It sounds to me like the guy bought a boat that alot of people dream about. Can't wait to see the pics and congrats on the new ride


----------



## Kim

Hey the man is happy as a K-Mart shopper at a blue light special with his boat. Let him enjoy it. He has years of good fishing and diving ahead of him on that boat. I'm sure some boats have been bought because that's all someone could afford but that's obviously not it in this case. The dude had a round trip of almost 1400 miles. I'd have to say he really wanted that boat. Fair winds, following seas and tight lines to you buddy.

Kim


----------



## gwhite33

the boat i fish on is a grady white 33' canyon there bad ass boats but man that thing will beat the shit out of you on a good 4 to 6 day when ur running but if ur bottom fishing its good becouse of the width.good choice of boat man i love the one i fish on now.im just happy that hes bout to upgrade to a 45 viking express :bowdown


----------



## Water Spout II

I won't criticize a bit and you don't have to justify your purchase to me. Congrats on getting your new boat. I have fished on one of those and they are fine. Hope it treats you well and you have many posts to show us the results of your efforts.


----------



## Splittine

Congrats on the new boat, post up some pics.


----------



## Buzzbait

Congratulations to the original poster. That is one hell of a boat to be hauling down the highway.


----------



## aquabubba

Sounds like an awesome boat. I would love to have that setup.


----------



## fishsticker

Here is link to the fuel economy.

http://www.gradywhite.com/popup/specs.php?boat=330&file=F250T

When we had the boat surveyed and sea trialed with a full tank of fuel and water and 3 people it got slightly better that posted on the grady site based on the yamaha floscans. But we currently burn 18-20 gph at 25 mph with 4-5 guys and gear on the 251 proline with the old 250 ox66 2 stroke yam we have. Gaining 5-8mph at cruise and onlylittle more gas was an easy trade off with the increased accomodations and offshore fishing potential the boat posesses.


----------



## Fishwater

Bump for a nice ride! Congrats on that boat and the haul.


----------



## Water Spout II

Since people for some reason want you to justify YOUR purchase to them and your boat does not have a name....name it...wait for it....Justified


----------



## stringle

Bad a$$...waiting for pics!


----------



## Splittine

> *fishsticker (7/17/2009)*Boy what kind of a can of worms did I open by trying to update my new purchase and spread some of info about the long triphome in tow. If I knew I was going to start a fist fight over outboards and diesels and comparing grady's to cabos I would have just gone straight to bed last night and gotten another 10 minustes of sleep instead of logging in and seeing what I missed the last three days.
> 
> Maybe this will help clarify why we bought the 2007 330 grady express.
> 
> 1. Boat is immaculate and only has 57 hours on twin yam 250 4-strokes
> 
> 2. Owner puchased the boat new 10/2007 so its oly 9 months old.
> 
> 3. boat has no bottom paint and was kept dry. Since we are trailering the boat for now (hoping to put it at OB in rv storage on canal road in completely enclosed bay for 300 month from april to oct just so its easier to get in the h20.
> 
> 4. List price on a new one is anywhere from 350-400K. Not saying they are worth that but damn expensive.
> 
> We paid 175,000 for the boat. It has every option from grady. Really like the tworefridgerated fishboxes with digital thermostat. Owner told me you can pour water in them set on 28 degrees and it will literally make ice. Has nice set of outriggers, the 2 furuno 10 inch head units with gps antennas on both so complete redundancy for navigation, radar, and the 1kw transducer.
> 
> 5. Owner through in brand new epirb, magma grill, (2) penn 7500 combos, bushnell 7X50 binos, garmin handheld gps, 2 auto inflatable life jackets, handheld icom radio, shore power cords, all fenders dock lines etc. This was after the agreed purchase so just an added bonus.
> 
> 6. We wanted the flexibility of trailering the boat anywhere we wanted to fish. Didn't want to be forced to keep it in a wetslip ($450/month) in orange beach or dry storagefor nearly $800/month. We have a 12000 sqft building on schillingers road in mobile that the boat is in now so its out of the sun, rain and everything else. Boat should stay like new this way for a long time.
> 
> 7. We just didn't want the expense of having a big diesel powered boat set in the water all the time and not be used much during the winter.
> 
> 8. I did extensive research on the 33 ft express boats and settled on grady which I believe is the pinnacle of outboard powered boats in this class. Im happy with my choice and plan on spending may years on the boat fishing, diving, and watching my 6 month old little girl grow up in the ac cabin.
> 
> I appreciate the opinions of everyone posting on here and maybe I'll run across you guys on the water soon. We will be out of orange beach 90% of the time. Boat has no name as of now but if named I will post. Pics coming as soon as I hook up to the truck pull it out and wash it tomorrow as today is my 5 yr wedding anniv. For what we paid its a steal I can assure anyone of that and in the end we're happy and thats all that matters. Good luck if anyone goes this weekend as it looks a little bumpy on the forecast.
> 
> 6


Dont let anyone give you crap about your boat. you are the one paying for it and fishing out of it not anyone else. Sounds like you did your homework and got a FINE boat. Congrats on the purchase hope you get many trips and good fishing reports out of here. Just because a certain boat is good for one person dosent mean its for someone else, thats why they make different flavors and sizes.


----------



## reeljoy

Congratulations on buying a great boat. I fished one out of Venice and Orange Beach for several years.We caught plenty of fish including tarpon,sailfish, white marlin, blue marlin, and swordfish. Range will easily make Horn Mountain for an overnight from Perdido Pass and return with plenty of fuel. It will reach Venice from Perdido on less than one of its 2 tanks.We also fished trout and reds with it in Venice (which I would not recommend unless you are very familiar with the area). As far as blue water charter boatswith outboards Venice is loaded with them. If you want to catch fish I would match them (Venice outboardcharter boats) with anyone.

You will enjoy your new boat. When the fall comes I would be happy to show you somespots in Venice. I have had a camp therefor over 15 years.


----------



## michael c

..........



I say congrat's on the new boat, and I hope the guy has great luck with it.


----------



## aerialjc

You have an awesome rig there with that Grady, I would rather have your truck though. Diesel trucks kick @$$!



Congrats on the trip. If you need a hand driving that boat for the price of free, I will be there.


----------



## B.L. Laird

Awesome boat!

:usaflag


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *daddytime (7/17/2009)*Very nice set up and post. Congrats on your new ride. It is what you wanted, good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Will, I think you were asking a legit question and expounded on your reasoning. I didn't take it wrong because I've read ALOT of your post. This was tame, but reputations die hard. I agree with you and got tired of running hell bent for leather all over the gulf getting our eyes beat out and the propwash sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Range and fuel mileage is all about your speed so everybody here is right...sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, as I was reading this thread I was thinking the need of a wet slip would be a reason to buy a boat that size on a trailer. $400 a month is pretty sporty for most of us. As for big diesel sport fishing boats, check out yacht world and see what you can get now days for $170k, plus you can get everyone of them for atleast 10% less than the asking price.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread.:usaflag




i do think alot of people are intimidated by having a big boat left in the water but there are also alot of pros to that.a home away from home on the water.No hassle of dealing with a trailer and the boat ramp,not to mention having to have a CDL to trailer that much weight.

having a full time place to keep your pinfish traps and keep live bait alive for a next day trip,the convienence of just going to the dock getting in and turning the key,

man i have priced boats for weeks and am amazed at what is out there right now in the 150 to 200 range.



i was in no way bashing the guy i just wanted to understand his reasoning since it something that i wouldnt do.if anyone on this forum was this guys friend would you have told the guy man that is badass or would you have given your opinion and at least asked if it was somthing you didnt understand or had a question about?

to many people here see shit the wrong way and cant see anything for what it is worth.


----------



## fisheye48

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (7/17/2009)*your right it does have 12 rod holders...after the new top was added it added the other 8 rod holders....and actually Boston Whaler built the boat from the ground up you just re-did it(do your homework)
> 
> 
> 
> i see you still are having counting difficulties.9 holders in the tower,4 in the boat and actually i have 1 more for the center short i just never added it. so 9 + 4 = 13 .say it with me.9 + 4 = 13 yaaaaay we can count.
> 
> and no boston didnt build from the ground up they cast a mold in foam and gel coated from the outside in .some of there design was flawed but i made improvements.the only thing they provided was the shell i did the rest.
Click to expand...

So basically you built a better boat than whaler? then why arent you building boats? and i was one rod holder off and like i said all your rod holders came with the new hard top


----------



## Chris Couture

I don't think the guy who posted this was looking for any comments about him buying the boat. Please stop the derailment!



That's a fine rig he just bought and there are pros and cons to inboards and outboards that go on for miles. I had a 27 Grady and loved it! Very well built boats and you can tell they were designed by fishermen! I wish mine would have held more fuel but I think that is always going to be a wish for everyone no matter what boat they have.



As Will mentioned, I trolled that Grady for 5 years and never caught a bill fish. On the second time we went trolling in my Albemarle, we tagged a blue and the first trolling trip we caught a 156 pound YFT. I don't know if my Grady had some bad mojo but I have always heard inboards raised fish better and I believe that based on those results.



That's not to say that outboards don't raise fish, I know several folks who catch the hell out of them but I didn't have much luck with my boat and when I got inboards, we caught our first blue.



(since it was brought up) As far as fuel, I get between 1.2 and 1.6 mpg at cruise which is between 24 and 26 knots. That was about the same as I got with the Grady. The advantage of inboards is that when trolling I get 4 or more MPG at 10 knots (depends on sea state). On my grady, was maybe 2 tops trying to get 10 knots out of it.



I can go on and on and on about pros and cons and believe me, working on engines in a 32-35 convertible is a pain in the ass... That is where outboards are nice! I had to limp in on my boat once because we lost fuel prime due to a leaky racor and the engines were too hot to lay across to reprime the port engine. I've also been in the engine room of the Southern Breeze before Xanadu owned it trying to fix a problem in 6 footers while heading to Venice several years ago. Sure would have been nice to just pop the top off of an outboard both times!



Anyway guys, this guy didn't post his topic so that it would turn into a "which is better" argument. He posted it for members to say "Congrats on the new boat" (at least that is what I think).



So, I'll say what a few others have said already! Congrats! That's a nice rig you have and I imagine towing it 700 miles left permanent marks in the steering wheel from clinching it so tight.


----------



## brnbser

Congrats on the boat, that's a fine ride. A bit of a different perspective.......I have/had a couple of in the water diesels and won't own another. Big CC go fast with big outboards for me from now on......Loose a boat in a storm that you restored by hand, almost loose another because of a fitting failure combined with the additonal costs for maintaining and slipping one in the water for years and it starts to change your opinion .......raised two bills last yr unintentionally in shallow water while green meat fishing on a larger CC....


----------



## KLB1

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (7/17/2009)*your right it does have 12 rod holders...after the new top was added it added the other 8 rod holders....and actually Boston Whaler built the boat from the ground up you just re-did it(do your homework)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you still are having counting difficulties.9 holders in the tower,4 in the boat and actually i have 1 more for the center short i just never added it. so 9 + 4 = 13 .say it with me.9 + 4 = 13 yaaaaay we can count.
> 
> 
> 
> and no boston didnt build from the ground up they cast a mold in foam and gel coated from the outside in .some of there design was flawed but i made improvements.the only thing they provided was the shell i did the rest.
Click to expand...



You forgot to address the lack of fenders!!!! Hilarious!!!! All I know is you got owned by Buzzbait and Fisheye and all you do is trash other people's gear when it is clearly superior to your own! What is your problem guy? Why try to defend your "custom" job you got in that pic rather than just admit it's all you have at this time? I think everyone would rather have the boat trailered in question that that white trashed rampage you got running in that pic. Without question.



BTW, my first billfish, white marlin, was caught on a Cape Horn with (2) 250 Yamaha 4 strokes. 



Good luck to the OP on his nice, badass, new ride and as Buzz said, helluva a boat to trail that far!!!



Go sling some mud WWW.Don'tPanic!!!!


----------



## Gulftider

Please don't take this the wrong way. after reading some of your previous post you seem like you know a good bit about fishing, boats, the area etcand I want to give you the benefit but your post came off very condescending and I understand why so many got on you. 



> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/16/2009)*Please dont take this the wrong way but i have to know why *you would spend 200 grand on a boat with gasoline powered outboars to bottom fish and catch a <U>few </U>dolphin and wahoo. this part is condescending and you know it.
> *
> I have to know.its a nice boat dont get me wrong but is that boat something you wanted or *did someone talk you into it? once again you were condescending and actually asked him if someone talked him into buying the boat. like he was not capable of making the best decision for himself and was somehowtricked into buying a boat he didn't want nor need.*
> 
> *
> *You could have gotten about 4 more feet in beam 8 more feet bigger fuel tank and diesels that you will get 4 times the amount of hours on and not to mention a way better shot at billfish and not to mention the legs to get there.that grady is gonna beat you to death in the same seas a 35 bertram or Cabo will just run on thru at a burn rate of 6 gallons an hour.Is there something im missing.Dont take it the wrong way i just need to know if you know something i dont or just always wanted this particular boat. _*this whole section is a slap in the face
> *_As soon as i get rid of my boat i will *NEVER own another boat that trailers and runs on gasoline with the terrible white wash of outboards*. _*here you trash the type of boat the man just bought, trailered 700 milesand is excited about, at least that is way it reads.*_


----------



## Chris Couture

Exactly! Well put!


----------



## Get'n Wade

I bought a new Grady 232 Gulfsteam 232 4 years ago. If I could but that Boat... Holy Shit I would!!! More Power to ya Brother! Ain't no Finer Machine.People who haven't been or fished on one or got caught in 4 times what the boat should be able to handle or really looked atone closlely don't know.That boat will stay level in 10 footers all night long.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

you 2 are the biggest closet shit starters on this forum.you are always on the same threads with the same BS and nothing more to add on any thread i participate in other to start shit with something i said.

fuck that Grady WhitE .there i said it.it wasnt about the mans boat and it wasnt about me putting him down it was why he picked one boat over another that i thought might have been a better boat.



i see the guys post on the ebay purchased rocket launchers 

NO ONE DEFENDED SHIT AND ALL YOU KEY BOARD LYNCH MOBSTERS BASHED AND TRASHED THAT MANS ROCKET LAUNCHERS BUT GOD A FUKIN FORBID I ASK SOMEONE WHY THEY BOUGHT A GRADY WHITE


----------



## Garbo

*fishsticker*, 

You made a GREAT Choice. Wonderful Boat and I would personally love to see it. 

Here's to wishing you Years of Pleasure and Service from a Great Vessel.. 

Congrats. 

And 

*Welcome to the Forum. *


----------



## Downtime2

> *Garbo (7/18/2009)**fishsticker*,
> 
> You made a GREAT Choice. Wonderful Boat and I would personally love to see it.
> 
> Here's to wishing you Years of Pleasure and Service from a Great Vessel..
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> And
> 
> *Welcome to the Forum. *


Absolutely! Same here!!!


----------



## jamesc

That is a fine ride. You will enjoy it for a long time. That would be a dream boat for me to operate. No kidding, enjoy it!!!


----------



## John B.

don't know why or how, or WHO deleted my post....wtf?

again, alot of interesting posts on this thread.:hotsun

nice boat!!!:bowdown


----------

